# Plano Gun Case,,,Any good



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I need a gun case for my AR And I was looking at the Plano 36"case I can get them for $75 seemed like fair price if they are any good.

Also for long term storage I'm told that the foam will turn into crud and brittel in a few years is this true?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I use it for travel and not long-term storage. It works well.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

My experience was exactly like @Denton.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I can't speak fro the gun case, but I've had a couple of their small parts organizer carry cases, they are top notch.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have one of their cases something like that for my RPR it is 50 inches . It does every thing it should do well . Unlike most the case is solid. If that one has the foam cut outs you use to fit t to you weapon take your time it will work out well for you. Gun cases are not meant for long term storage. For transport the case protects the weapon well.

100_2373 by bob smith, on Flickr


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Yes. Just posted on another thread. I do have the 36" and it works well. Certainly a strong upgrade from the Walmart aisle cases. Not going to break the bank like a pelican while getting a lot of the features offered by that bird.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I store weapons in a safe. I use carrying cases to carry them.


----------

